# Grafiktablettempfehlung???



## sam (12. Dezember 2001)

Hi Leute....

Wahrscheinlich gehen euch die Threads schon auf die Nerven, aber Weihnachten steht an  
Und da ich nich weiss, was ich mir kaufen soll, soll ein Grafiktablett her.....brauch ich sowieso schon ewig....
hab die suchfunktion schon benutzt @ mods.....nix passendes gefunden...

will am liebsten ein wacom....komm ich da mit *250-300DM* hin? *A4 oder A5?* fragen über fragen  
ich brauch einfach leute, die die teile daheim ham, die mir sagen ob sich das lohnt, und obs gut ist, und was das teil kostet!
also empfehlt mir ma was!  

thx
raver


----------



## Direwolf (12. Dezember 2001)

Schon wieder    

Benutze einfach mal die Suchfunktion. Wirst besimmt einiges finden.
Zur Zeit läuft übrigens noch ein Thread. Schau doch mal da rein.

So genug gemeckert.
Einfach mal bei E-Bay schauen. A5 oder A6 reicht für nen Anfänger.
Es lohnt sich nur, wenn du oft mit Grafikprogrammen arbeitest.

-- Erst selbst suchen, dann fragen. --



MFG Direwolf


----------



## DannyDeluxe (12. Dezember 2001)

erm...
was sind eigentlich diese grafiktabletts *g*`???


----------



## Direwolf (12. Dezember 2001)

Naja, wie erklärt man das am besten.

Stell dir vor, du hast ein Mauspad nur etwas dicker und aus Hartplastik. Darauf befindet sich ein Feld auf dem du mit einem Stift malen kannst. Deine Zeichnung wird dann in dein Grafikprogramm übertragen.

Schau mal hier nach.

MFG Direwolf



Kannst ja auch mal hier schauen.   

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## DaSilentStorm (12. Dezember 2001)

Ein Grafiktablett sieht aus wie ein Mousepad, nur mit einem kabel dran. Da kann man dann mit einem speziellen Stift draufschreiben, und die Position und der druck werden an den rechner übermittelt.

Du kannst halt viel besser damit zeichnen, weil deine Hand das von normalen Stiften gewohnt ist.

Aber ich würde auch erst mal ein günstiges kaufen und ausprobieren...

Ich hab mir letztens auf der CeBit eins für 80 DM gekauft... A5 ... reicht für meine Zwecke völlig aus.

Have Fun,
ya Storm


----------



## snow crash (12. Dezember 2001)

*ich will auch*

bin auch schon seit einiger zeit auf der suche... *heul* mal sehen, was sich finden lässt... wenn dann sollte es schon ein intuos sein...*gg* und dann auch dinA4 ....

ya snow


----------



## Sovok (12. Dezember 2001)

wenn dann würd ich wacom nehmen
n anfängertablett (A6) bekommste ab 150
n gutes A4 kostet schon um die 1000DM


----------



## flip (12. Dezember 2001)

beim mediamarkt bei mir gibt es gerade ein noname bzw ich weiß nicht von was( auf jeden nicht von wacom) das kaufe ích mir im laufe der woche. das ding ist A4 und kostet 220 DM. mal schauen wie es funzt. der typ beim MM hat mir gesagt, das ich es auf jeden fall ausprobieren kann und wenn es nicht gut ist, kann ich es zurückbringen. also kauf ich es mir eubfach mal únd wenn's gut ist kann ich ja mal sagen wie es heißt. sozusagen ein erfahrungsbericht.
also bis dann flip


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (12. Dezember 2001)

*@Sovok*

is A6 nich ein wenig ar***klein. Ich das mal
gefaltet und muß sagen das es nicht wirklich
viel Platz ist. Aber der Sprung von A4 nach
A5 beträgt ganze 250 DM. Frage mich nur ob
das was für mich ist. Hab schon mal meine
Fühler ausgestreckt was das so für neue
Möglichkeiten bietet  <small>(Beispiel)</small> 

Reicht für sowas A6 ?!


----------



## Sovok (12. Dezember 2001)

nehmen wir zum beispiel mein user pic
habs in 2000x2000 auf nem wacom A6 gezeichnet mit ner bildschirmauflösung von 1280x1024

bin reingezoomt und hab dann einzeln das auge, die stirn, die zähne etc. gemacht
die schattierungen warn ziemlich ungenau und hingekritzelt aber der zoom is eben der große vorteil den du beim zeichnen auf papier nich hast

d.h. mit nem A6 lassen sich auch nette sachen anstelln... aber wenn ich mal das geld hab kauf ich mir gleich mal n A4 =)

zum eingewöhnen reicht aber eigentlich n A6

nachtrag: nachdem sich das pic jetzt endlich aufgebaut hat... jup, sowas lässt sich mit nem a6 machen
aber je größer und sauberer desto schwerer mit nem a6
n us board voller grafiktablett-künstler gibts hier


----------



## Direwolf (13. Dezember 2001)

Bei Aldi gabs letzte Woche ein A4 von Lifetech für 89DM.
Waren aber alle zu schnell weg.


----------



## sam (13. Dezember 2001)

Direwolf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schon wieder
> 
> Benutze einfach mal die Suchfunktion. Wirst besimmt einiges finden.
> Zur Zeit läuft übrigens noch ein Thread. Schau doch mal da rein.
> ...



les meinen beitrag erst mal richtig durch......und laber nich son shit!

an den rest -) ): will ein A4....was ist das beste?


----------



## sam (13. Dezember 2001)

http://www.wacom.com/graphire/index.cfm <---is das gut?


```
Graphire2 Specifications 
Tablet Dimensions   8.2" x 8.4" x 0.4" 
Active Area 3.65" x 5" 
Pressure Levels 512 
Resolution 1015 lpi
```

Active Area 3.65" x 5" 
wie groß ist das?????  
reichen die pressurelevels aus?
kann ich das irgendwo für weniger als 99$ kaufen? wenn ja: wo?


----------



## Sovok (13. Dezember 2001)

184 DM hier

wie groß das is? recht klein
schau dir das bild auf der page an
stift und maus ham normalgröße

die druckstufen reichen

und fragen wie: "was is das beste" kann man sich sparen

isses wacom dann isses guuut =)


----------



## sam (13. Dezember 2001)

@sovok: thx...jetzt gehts noch um die größe....kann einer zoll in cm umwandeln?  

3.65" x 5"

edit: Aktive Fläche: 127,6 x 92,8 mm! das is doch zu klein oder?


----------



## Sovok (13. Dezember 2001)

is ne frage des geldes

A3 is besser als keins =)


----------



## sam (13. Dezember 2001)

> is ne frage des geldes
> 
> A3 is besser als keins =)



ne mal im ernst: ich suche eins für 250-300DM das sollte schon A5 oder A4 (für den preis also eher A5) sein......aber z.B. bei Evita sehe ich entweder die "billigteile" für 160 oder die saugeilen für >1500.....gibts denn nicht was zwischendrin?????


----------



## Sovok (13. Dezember 2001)

du bisch luschtig
n A5 Wacom für 300 lol 
wenn du eins findest sag mir bescheid

wacom is nunmal höchste qualität
ich kenn 2 firmen da wird heut noch mit fast 10 jahre alten wacom A1-A3 tabletts gearbeitet
und die funzen immernoch einwandfrei


----------



## sam (13. Dezember 2001)

hab ich auch scho gesehen   

andere firma?


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (13. Dezember 2001)

*
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

<small>ok jetzt mal ganz langsam...
Welche Hersteller von Grafik-Tabletts gibt es
noch? wie sind die Preise?
(Ich denke das für einen Laien wie mich keine
512 Druckstufen von Nöten sind!)</small>

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Sovok (14. Dezember 2001)

andererseits isses vielleicht bessa sich gleich an die arbeit mit druckstufen zu gewöhnen

wennde andere marken sehn willst geh auf ebay.de und gib grafiktablett ein


----------



## pong (14. Dezember 2001)

gehe mal auf 
http://www.pearl.de

dann kommst du in den shop und musst dich durchklicken im
linken Menü

Hardware,....
   Eingabegeräte,....
      Touchpads,
       Grafiktabletts &
       Digitizer...

check ma, da gibts auch noch welche ... auch mit 512 druckstufen fuer schmales ...


----------



## kartoon (15. Dezember 2001)

ich hatte mal das scheiss AIPTEK 6000 U ........ war der totale müll....... emphele ich keinem ......

jetzt hab ich mir ein WACOM INTUOS A4 Oversize ersteigert ....... kommt am montag an ........


EDIT : 550 dm


----------



## NocTurN (15. Dezember 2001)

Also ich würd auf jedenfall nichtt so ein NoName GRafiktablett kaufen,
die Taugen in den meisten fällen garnichts.

Wacom kann ich nur empfehlen. Ich habe die DIN A4 Version.
Ein bekannter von mir hatte einmal ein DIN A5 NoName board, da ist
ihm eine 1 Liter Wasserflasche Draufgefallen (aus 10 cm höhe), da war
das ding hinüber. Das Wacom hält schon einiges aus, auch wenn dann mal ein wütender unkontrollierter Faustschlag auf dem Tablett landet  , macht das dem Ding nichts.

Is halt wie ne Duracell, es läuft und läuft und...


----------



## pong (15. Dezember 2001)

hier hast du nochmal ein vergleich...
http://www.hardwareschotte.de/hardware/preise/a_SvMN6/catid_140004

@kartoon, 550 is nen cooler preis


----------



## sam (15. Dezember 2001)

Also: da ich für das Geld nie im Leben ein A4 krieg werd ich mal auf eBay suchen  
thx für die ganzen beiträge.....sollte einer noch was anzumerken habne...her damit


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (15. Dezember 2001)

bekomme nen A4 von Medion (?) zu weihnachten,
hab ich aus Zufall rausgefunden. Hat 512
Druckstufen, kabelloser Stift und kabellose
Maus. Allerdings brauchen beide eine AAA
Batterie . Werd dann mal Weihnachten
berichten was das Ding so taugt .


----------



## pong (15. Dezember 2001)

das von medion ist das was es im aldi gab ne?
ich hab's fuer ein kumpel besorgt und bei 89 mark nur so mal zum testen kann man nix falsch machen denk ich.. is ganz okay das teil fuern anfang... 
@NocTurN, ich weis zwar nicht ob das teil ne liter pulle aushaellt aber egal... uns ist hier nur beim auspacken die maus aus der verpackung aufn boden gerutscht und indrin ist gleich ne spule abgebrochen... konnte man zwar wieder kleben .. aber jedenfalls ist es ziemlich billig gebaut ... 
aber wie gesagt ganz okay fuern anfang

bloß die maus nicht runterschmeißen ))


----------



## sLaM (17. Dezember 2001)

sooo leute jetzt hab ich mal ne frage!! :-(  
ihr sprechen alle von den Dingern und so aber was bringt mir das ganze?
ich hab da echt keine ahnung! sorry i`m newbie!!


----------



## Sovok (17. Dezember 2001)

das pic is nich von mir 
aber er will ja wissen was man mit nem tablett so machen kann
hier n beispiel... in der richtung versuch ich weiterzukommen


----------



## sam (17. Dezember 2001)

na dann viel spaß


----------



## sLaM (17. Dezember 2001)

ja das ist ja alles schön und gut aber was genau bringt mir das ? welche vorteile? nennt mir gründe das sich eine anschaffung lohnt!


----------



## Sovok (17. Dezember 2001)

n auto bringt dir auch nix wenn du nich damit fahrn willst
woher solln wir wissen ob und was es dir bringt wenn wir nich wissen was du machen willst


----------



## sLaM (17. Dezember 2001)

ahhhhhhhhhh! ich erstell Grafiken und bastel Webseiten wie vielleicht fast jeder hier! naja oder ansatzweiße! 

man man kann mir einfach net jemand die vorteile eines solchen Tabletts aufzählen? ich viele besitzen hier doch eins?! was bringt euch das den?

und Sovok noch son spruch rippenbruch!


----------



## sam (17. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von sLaM _
> und Sovok noch son spruch rippenbruch!



lol  
is aber so....


----------



## NocTurN (19. Dezember 2001)

Wofür man es brauch? Hm, ok versuch mal sowas hier mit ner Maus zu Zeichnen, da holste dir nen bruch oder zumindest ne schwellung


----------

